# Need a help



## Rohiem (Feb 19, 2016)

Hello everybody . 
I'm an maintenance engineer in a wood workshop . 
A lot of two of our workers wounded from TF 130 nova .
I just wanna to know if there is a way to protect my workers .
the both workers had there fingers cut after the wood broke up


----------



## Sundowner (Feb 6, 2013)

what is that? a shaper/moulderr?
have you considered a power feeder or a sliding table attachment to keep the fingers away from the sharp bits?
why is your wood breaking up? are you cutting up knotty stock or poor grade lumber?


----------



## BuzzBate (Nov 2, 2012)

I would assume you are using a power feeder on a machine that beasty.

I second Sundowner, my first question is about the wood.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

Train your workers better.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to LJs
All of the above, plus inspect you wood for defects,install guards,make sure your cutters are sharp,slow down your feed rate.


----------

